# Rốt cuộc serum là gì?



## Crazis.vn (18/10/19)

Nhu cầu làm đẹp của chị em phụ nữ vẫn luôn là một chủ đề chưa bao giờ hết “hot”.
Với hàng nghìn câu hỏi:
Làm cách nào để hết mụn?
Có cách nào để cho da trắng mịn màng hơn?
Da nhăn nheo, chảy xệ…làm sao để làm chậm quá trình lão hóa đây?
Câu trả lời dành cho bạn chính là *SERUM*!
Với công dụng có thể giải quyết được các vấn đề về trị mụn, cải thiện sắc tố da,
dưỡng da, ngăn ngừa lão hóa.
Serum được biết đến như một dạng Tinh chất/Huyết thanh.
Đây là sản phẩm chăm sóc da mặt dạng lỏng có công thức dưỡng da chuyên sâu.
Serum chứa nhiều khoáng chất và Vitamin với các phân tử siêu nhỏ, thẩm thấu
nhanh, không gây nhờn rít và đi sâu tận vào tận lớp hạ bì dưới da, nuôi dưỡng làn
da từ gốc tới bề mặt.
Serum chứa tới 70% tinh chất, cao gấp 10 lần kem dưỡng da thông thường.
Tùy thuộc vào loại Serum mà những tinh chất này có khả năng khác nhau.
Với cách điều chế và xử lý để có kích thước phân tử nhỏ dễ dàng đi sâu vào lớp
biểu bì dưới da như vậy.
Có thể nói Serum là một liệu pháp chăm sóc da chuyên sâu và nó đem tới hiệu
quả điều trị các vấn đề về da tốt hơn hẳn các sản phẩm khác mà bạn cần phải thử.
Những tác dụng thần thành mà Serum đem lại là gì?
- Kháng viêm và điều trị mụn
- Làm mờ vết thâm
- Hạn chế và giải quyết hình thành nám, tàn nhang
- Nuôi dưỡng làn da khỏe mạnh từ sâu bên trong
- Chống lại hiện tượng lão hóa và nếp nhăn
- Làm sáng và tăng cường khả năng tái tạo da
- Cải thiện độ đàn hồi và giúp da săn chắc
Vậy nên nếu bạn muốn có một làn da đẹp và khỏe mạnh thì bạn không thể bỏ qua
bước sử dụng serum trong skincare routine của mình nhé!


----------



## Hoa nguyễnn (10/12/19)

mình đang quan tâm , loại này mua ở đâu thế bạn


----------

